# Carl Stolberg, 1941 - 2007



## crushing (Apr 30, 2007)

My first taekwondo studies were in Master Stolberg's organization:

According to http://www.muskegontaekwondo.com/

It is with great sadness that we inform you that Greatmaster Carl W. Stolberg passed away April 28, 2007. 
Funeral Arrangements: 
     Sytsema Funeral Home 
     737 E. Apple Ave. 
     Muskegon, Michigan 
     231-726-5210 
Visitation: 
     Wednesday May 2, 2007 2-4 pm and 6-8 pm 
Funeral Service: 
     Thursday May 3, 2007 1:00 pm 

:asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Apr 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## LawDog (Apr 30, 2007)

R.i.p.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 30, 2007)

.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 30, 2007)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 30, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Apr 30, 2007)

...
:asian:


----------



## Tames D (Apr 30, 2007)

.


----------



## stickarts (May 1, 2007)

.


----------



## MSTCNC (May 1, 2007)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (May 1, 2007)

My condolences on your loss.


----------

